# Irish Garda clearance cert



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

So anyone applying for the Garda cert make sure you give it alot of time.

I applied over 6 weeks ago with everything they asked for. 2 weeks later they ring me saying they want copies of my passport and birth cert again, so they must have lost it.

2 weeks after that they then pop out to my house and ask us to fill in some forms.

And now over 6 weeks after i put in for the cert i called them to find out what is happening to be told it has been returned as incomplete.

I now have to get proof from the Australian embassy that they require this clearance certificate.

Why did they not ask for this all at the start and no have the cop on to know what is required.

I am already Garda cleared from my last job and my current job as i have worked as a consultant in the Garda HQ and Legal Court system.

This is all we are waiting on to finish.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

smelf1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So anyone applying for the Garda cert make sure you give it alot of time.
> 
> ...



hi!!
i also applied for a police clearance last June and took them nearly 4 weeks to complete the whole process..

i just wrote to the superintendent about the intent, stated all the address that i lived and where i worked for the time being i was here.

all that came was a plain letter & my family name was misspelled (i'm a foreigner) and it was addressed to the Australian consulate (i've asked for two forms one to be addressed to australian nursing council. I thought of coming back for some corrections but what the hell.. the front desk personnel was so rude.

Gardai vetting is different from police clearance, you have to make sure they have all records of addresses you lived in..


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Lazybones,

I was told by the Garda that they are forcing new procedures to get these certs.

You have to sign some forms, then i had to give them proof from the Australian embassy that they required this cert.

Still waiting on it but they said it should be here this week.

And not supprised they mispelled your name they would mispell Garda if they had to write it.


----------

